# Protection Problem



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am not sure if it is the same with protectiveness toward a dog as it is with a person. Asia is protective of me and the only thing I was advised to do was to make sure she knew I was the pack leader and don't need protection. Maybe this is the case with the mom and if she knows you are the boss she won't feel the need to protect the puppy?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Kailey has been getting better about her protection problem!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

One thing you could do is take them out separately for a month or two, so she doesn't have a chance to 'protect' him. Or, have another person walk one dog so they aren't near each other - so she can't protect him anyway but can see he's going to live. My concern would be him learning that that's how he should act around other dogs too. You can also teach her a behavior that she can do instead of focusing on the other dog, like attention work, tricks... anything that keeps her mind on you for the time it takes for another dog to get by you.

Lana


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm not much help on the advice front, but my friend has a similar situation to you in that whenever the pup plays with another dog, the mum chases her pup and dominates her afterwards to get her 'back in line'. My bitch also does this to my dog (not her pup) when he's off playing with other dogs. These bitches can be control freaks sometimes... lol!

I agree its not the kind of behaviour the pup should be learning, so hopefully someone will have a solution here... good luck, i'll be checking up on this thread later.


----------

